# Prepaid UMTS für Italien



## riedochs (28. März 2010)

*Prepaid UMTS für Italien*

Hi Leute,

ich bin demnächst für ein paar Tage in Italien und suche einen prepaid UMTS Tarif, wenn möglich ähnlich der Fonic Tagesflat. UMTS Stick ist vorhanden.


----------



## Internet Italien (12. April 2010)

*Prepaid UMTS für Italien*

*In Italien günstiger unterwegs mit iPhone, Smartphone, Laptop und Netbook*

Wer über das Internet nach einer günstigen Lösung für das gelegentliche Surfen im Urlaub in Italien sucht – am besten Prepaid, ohne monatelangen Vertrag, findet bei den deutschen Mobilfunkbetreibern und Discountern überteuerte Angebote ab 1,90 € pro MB.

Eine halbwegs vertrauenswürdige Internetverbindung ist wünschenswert und Internet-Cafes scheiden somit aus, da man dort nicht wirklich seine persönlichen Daten (wie Lebenslauf und Bankzugänge) auf deren Rechnern haben möchte bzw. über diese Rechner verschicken will.

*So spart man sich die Roamingkosten*

Eine günstige und bequeme Lösung für Standard- Internet-User und “heavy surfer” bieten italienische Prepaid SIM-Karten und leistungsstarke Angebote ausländischer Anbieter ohne Roamingkosten.

Es empfiehlt sich immer vor Reiseantritt einheimische Prepaid-Daten und Prepaid-Telefonie SIM-Karten zu besorgen. Hier lassen sich in Italien sowohl die Telefonie als auch die Daten-Kosten auf Reisen im Ausland drastisch um bis zu 95 % senken.

Günstiger Datenpreis von *nur 2 Cent/MB*.
Sehr gut ausgebautes Netz von © H3G S.p.A. – Hutchison (Orange)
Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit bis zu 3,6 MB/s 
Man spart sich jegliche Roamingkosten!
Die Daten werden nutzerfreundlich in 54kb Blöcken abgerechnet.

Die Italien Prepaid Daten Karte beeinhaltet bereits ein *Daten-Guthaben von 1GB*.


----------



## fuddles (13. April 2010)

*AW: Prepaid UMTS für Italien*

Heftische Eigenwerbung, haha. Aber das was er sucht gelle^^ 
Nur das man die Prepaid Karten drüben in Italien hinterher geschmissen bekommt und nicht für 38€ wie du es anbietest


----------

